# If bears were'nt dangerous enough



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Now they are learning Kung Fu


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The only way that video could be more awesome is if it were a Panda bear.


-DallanC


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

hahaha nice yup thats the first thing that came to my mind to is Kung Fu Panda lol


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Another Kung Fu bear.


----------

